# So....



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

I was doing laundry tonight and put my laundry basket upstairs and went back down to grab the rest of the clothes and I come back to find this....











I guess Izzy needed a break from her baby's


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Aww! She's a sweetie


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

How adorable :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awww what a face!


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's so sweet!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a face! All moms need a break once in awhile!


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

after I snaped that picture her face turned to the "yea I'm taking a break what a sin" then she went back to her baby's, but I swear she acted just like a teenager if she had of been human she would have been stomping back to her kittens :lol:


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

aww :lol: 


prolly warm and she just wanted as you said to get away from the babies for a few


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

That's a very beautifull picture...


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

the picture is brill and she is so cute


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

lol, Tink does that! And she buries herself so far in that you can't even tell a kitty is in there.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Such a precious face. Great picture!


----------

